
Silicon Valley has fallen - davedx
https://pando.com/2016/12/20/silicon-valley-has-fallen/
======
cocktailpeanuts
The CXOs went because that's their JOB as CXO of a publicly traded company--
it's their job to serve the interest of their shareholders. If any one of them
did what this guy suggested they should have done, they should be fired.

No matter how much you hate him, he IS the president now, what would they do?
Just say fuck you to the president for no reason other than to stroke their
own political ego? Or try to carve the relationship so they can actually
influence the guy to make the right decisions when it matters?

I really don't get these people who are still doing this type of campaigns.
It's a loser mindset--thinking that it's all fucked just because of a single
person. Yeah he's a president, so what? George Bush was a president too, and
the world didn't end. Losers always complain because they know they depend on
their environment instead of trying to make a difference themselves.

A winner on the other hand would proactively try to make a difference no
matter how harsh the situation is. They definitely won't make an enemy with
the president of the country their company is based in.

~~~
norea-armozel
IMO I wouldn't have gone simply because it's not the task of a company to hand
hold POTUS. If Trump and company can't wrap their heads around how
international trade works (especially for the likes of Apple) then they won't
get it when Tim Cook or Jeff Bezos diagrams it out for them on a whiteboard
either. The whole meeting between Trump and the CEOs in question was meant to
give legitimacy to his opinions and not to the office which he's to occupy.
Essentially, it's a big political hand job.

And frankly, giving Trump more ego boosting appeasement is the last thing that
needs to happen. He needs to know that POTUS cannot and will not supersede the
rights of citizens, their ventures in the market place, and that of their
homes. If that takes a few public feuds between him, some senators, and maybe
a CEO or two then I think it should happen. Because he's the kind of guy that
can't deal with rejection and ridicule. He needs to be stung by the brambles
of the real world. A little pain goes a long way to teach him his limits.

------
konart
>Just the humiliating normalization of a bigot, a fascist and a tyrant.

Where do those idiots come from?

>I even allowed myself the fantasy that just one of them might say his or her
piece and then storm out.

Like a teen girl during her argument with her 'you don't understand me at all'
parents? No, people with some brains and real life experience know that you
have to talk to the other person to solve anything.

------
woodandsteel
I wonder if the Silicon Valley ceo's, who included Elon Musk, explained to
Trump what is wrong with his ideas about global climate change and energy
policy.

